# Help, Orgasm 7 days after ET



## Sylvobaggins (Nov 26, 2010)

Please can anyone help me as i'm worried sick.

Just had an orgasm and its only been 7 days since my ET. I'm really worried that the contractions can cause harm.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. xxx


----------



## anna62 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hiya, don't worry I have a feeling that it is not a bad thing as it increases the blood flow which helps everything! I hope everything goes well for you!

Anna x


----------



## Janey35 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi i have just seen this, ithe same happened to me and i got terrible cramps which had me double over in pain straight after, totally convinced myself i had ruined everything, even got my partner to phone the nurse at the clinic who said it shouldn't make a difference....anyway i am now 24 weeks pregnant...hope that gives you some comfort. Good luck..xx


----------



## Sylvobaggins (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for the advise. I'm sure it wont have made any difference, but at the time I went into complete panic mode.

Only 3 more days til I have to test, i'm keeping everything crossed for me as well as everyone here trying so hard to achieve thier dreams.

xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

This is an age old discussion point here at FF! Here's a long thread and vote which discusses this in detail!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0



Axxx


----------

